# raising pigs away from home?



## TRF (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi All,

Has anyone on here had success or experience raising pigs on land that is not connected to your home? Curious about rented or owned land and how far away from your residence. I am looking to expand but my livestock has always been on land surrounding my home. I know of a few that have raised cattle on rented or separate land but not pigs. 

I know of the risks of predation both 2 and 4 legged. Mainly looking to see if someone has been successful with a scenario like this.

Thanks for any thoughts, tips or potential advice.


----------

